# My wife's Sentra



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the group.
My lovely wife (no she's not watching me type) drives a 92 Sentra XE 2-door 5-speed. It has a little over 100k miles on it, and over the 2 1/2 years we've had it it's been a great little car, very reliable and great mileage. Here it is:

.









The GA16DE is pretty gutless, but with the 5-speed and in such a light car it does the job. My favorite part of driving it is the killer handling and the great driving position. I also like the clean, uncluttered lines of the body. Some people say it's boxy, but I like that style. 
It's a lot more curvy than my car, an 88 200SX SE V6 which is a great example of '80s wedge styling. Check out the contrast between the two:








Anyways, I do have a couple questions:
First, I've noticed a knocking sound on the Sentra which sounds like it's coming from the right rear of the car, which occurs during hard braking.
I've also noticed that the clutch engages a little high, and sometimes the friction point seems to change. I'll let up the clutch and resistance will start just off the floor, then it will move back toward the top of the pedal travel. Weird, huh? I know this car has a cable-operated clutch, so I assume it's adjustable. Where it the adjuster located?
Aside from that, the car's only problem is a rust spot on the edge of the driver's side rear wheelwell, which I'll probably have repaired next spring, or I'll grind it down and see what I can do with it with bondo.


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

I knew someone else had to have the same problem.. but nobody answered it. 
I have a knocking as well, from the REAR of the car, during braking. 
Any ideas to what it might be? Thanks everyone.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I had a clicking from the rear drums, 97 Sentra GXE, under braking, went with road speed.
The dealer said this was common, and the story went like this....
"replace brake shoes and drums, if this doesn't fix it replace hydraulic cylinders and adjuster assembly's.. and it may come back."

I passed. Cleaned the shoes and sure enough it went away for a few days.

Upgraded to rear discs ( all used) from the 200SX SE-R ...problem solved, didn't come back.

So if you have drums this may be your answer.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

And to the clutch issue, there is a weird assist spring on the pedal that helps you hold the clutch down, makes feel very non-linear.
Adjuster is on the transmissive end of the cable.
Replace the cable with a Nissan cable, its more money but last better, doesn't stretch as much as a cheapo.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, 8 yrs, 4 months, is this a record for thread resurrection? I don't even have that wife anymore, much less that Sentra.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> And to the clutch issue, there is a weird assist spring on the pedal that helps you hold the clutch down, makes feel very non-linear.


Ya know, I always thought there was something a bit 'different' about my '98 200SX's clutch feel.
I'm going out there tomorrow to see if I've got this assist spring also. I'm guessing it's some sort of over-center spring that doesn't do anything until you get down near the floor?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

cls12vg30 said:


> Wow, 8 yrs, 4 months, is this a record for thread resurrection? I don't even have that wife anymore, much less that Sentra.


Damm thats funny !!!

Well they says to search and not to start a new thread, but dont say anything about how old the thread can be if you reply......


----------



## chrismariscal (Jan 10, 2011)

IanH said:


> Damm thats funny !!!
> 
> Well they says to search and not to start a new thread, but dont say anything about how old the thread can be if you reply......


HAHA Exactly! i didn't want to get clowned for posting a new thread!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jdgrotte said:


> Ya know, I always thought there was something a bit 'different' about my '98 200SX's clutch feel.
> I'm going out there tomorrow to see if I've got this assist spring also. I'm guessing it's some sort of over-center spring that doesn't do anything until you get down near the floor?


When the cable is disconnected and you press the pedal it actually snaps to the floor when you get half way. That and the diaphragm spring in the cover and you can hold the pedal down with little force.


----------



## Raphenry (Aug 18, 2010)

are all the NON oem cables bad? I put a 5sp in my daughters car and the cable that I took from the donor was too long, so I replaced it with a beck n arnley. Still too long. Heard TSK was good so ordered one of them, same as the Beck. The Pioneer says it will fit either the 2.0 or the 1.6, so I did not even try that one. I put new clutch and the works along with a resurface.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What is too long ?
The outer cable or the inner ?

The 1.6 and 2.0 cables are different, I wouldn't mess with one that does both.

My OEM on my 1.6 inner stretched about 1/4 inch over 70K miles from new.

I understood the issue with non-OEM was that they stretched, not that they didn't fit.


----------

